# Living space grow area



## troy (Jun 11, 2016)

My grow area is in my bedroom, I'm curious to know how that would affect transpiration? If anybody could chime in would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## naoki (Jun 11, 2016)

Good for CAM, but doesn't help C3.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 11, 2016)

Try to hold in your farts


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2016)

Thats not very nice adam, I guess you found a chance to take a stab and you took it, you know I was supportive of you when you got rid of your collection because of a spider problem


----------



## AdamD (Jun 11, 2016)

Dude it's a joke. You're always having fun on this forum. I really didn't think you'd have thin skin about that of all things. I'm sorry if it came out the wrong way. I'm going to go squish some spiders now if you don't mind.


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2016)

Ok, I'm beiing too sensitive


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 12, 2016)

Unless you have the lights on at night when you sleep, plants "respire" (like animals) at night (use O2, produce CO2), and photosynthesize (transpire?) during the day.


----------



## JAB (Jun 12, 2016)

Your question makes no sense


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

The co2 abundance at night via human exhale


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2016)

troy said:


> The co2 abundance at night via human exhale



How big is your bedroom? Do you do a lot of heavy breathing? oke:
A bedroom full of orchids could cause a lot of heavy CO2 production.

Raise the CO2 level 3x and some plants will grow 100% faster.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hhmmm, lol.. thats good to know!!! right at grow lights out at night some pretty heavy breathing goes on lol...


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Hhmmm, lol.. thats good to know!!! right at grow lights out at night some pretty heavy breathing goes on lol...



Exactly when the plants need it.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

I was curious about that because stuff is growing fast. Will that cause out of season blooming due to accelerated growth?


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2016)

troy said:


> I was curious about that because stuff is growing fast. Will that cause out of season blooming due to accelerated growth?



Probably not. Seasonal blooming is related to time rather that physical size.
What extra CO2 will do is cause the plant to grow larger faster during the vegetative growth. During the reproductive (blooming) phase it will cause the flowers to develop faster and probably be bigger. 
Extra CO2 could cause a plant to bloom more often since a growth may mature faster thus you get more growths/flowers per year. But that is not "seasonal".


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks, fricken awesome!!


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Thanks, fricken awesome!!



Increase your carbon footprint....save the planet! :evil::drool:


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

I was reading that diluted urine is good for plants.. would you have any info on that?


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2016)

troy said:


> I was reading that diluted urine is good for plants.. would you have any info on that?



Pure ****.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

Pure ****, urine does not help?


----------



## gonewild (Jun 12, 2016)

troy said:


> Pure ****, urine does not help?



Nope. It is a piss poor idea in my opinion. 

Chances are if your orchids smell like pee there wont be much CO2 produced when the lights go out.


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

Lol... ok


----------



## gego (Jun 12, 2016)

Good for the plants but might not be good for you. Lol. Anyways, net result will be forgetting the names of your plant. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jun 12, 2016)

I have 110 plants, I know each one, although they are dividing


----------



## gego (Jun 12, 2016)

Low oxygen level while sleeping might affect memory. Some body said just dont fart too much,,, just kidding,,,, poke!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 13, 2016)

troy said:


> I was reading that diluted urine is good for plants.. would you have any info on that?



Wouldn't recommend for indoor growing, but animal (pig) manure was a very common fertilizer used for the cut-flower vanda farms in Malaysia and Singapore back in the 60s and 70s. Still recommended and used now (processed sheep pellets) in commercial nurseries for a large variety of orchids, but not paphs.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2016)

Pig manure is very stinky; I have to drive by farms heading to work where they are raised and it is nasty. Also they spray it on fields near where I work and you want to hold your breath sometimes 


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Jun 13, 2016)

The smelliest fertilizer I use is inocucor, to me it smells like a diluted malassas


----------



## troy (Jun 13, 2016)

Nevermind... lol..


----------



## troy (Jun 13, 2016)

A retry.. the picture is way out of focus, I'll have to retry later


----------



## gonewild (Jun 14, 2016)

Long time ago when we grew foliage plants we used Bloodmeal. I used to by it by the ton. During the summer we would put a tablespoon on each plant (20,000), bloodmeal+warm day+water = entire neighborhood smelling like roast beef.


----------



## troy (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2016)

AdamD said:


> Try to hold in your farts





troy said:


> Ok, I'm beiing too sensitive


:rollhappy:
Yes, "transpiration" would be good for your plants but I would worry about what the excess humidity, that plants getting their proper moisture received,would do to you!


----------



## gego (Jun 14, 2016)

Good looking plants you have. They deserve to be in the bed room. You said you have a hundred plus plants, where do grow the rest?


----------



## troy (Jun 14, 2016)

Right there


----------



## gonewild (Jun 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy:
> but I would worry about what the excess humidity, that plants getting their proper moisture received,would do to you!



Eliminate split ends in your hair and make your fingernails grow faster and stronger.


----------



## troy (Jun 14, 2016)

My collection is small until after I move into a house, I'm gonna build a controlled environment indoor grow area


----------

